# 2x2 Transform Pyraminx scrambler?



## Hazel (Mar 26, 2018)

Does anyone know of any scrambler online for the 2x2 transform pyraminx? If not, are there any cubes that have scramble generators somewhere that I can use for this puzzle? Or could anybody code one? Hand-scrambling it well takes a while...


----------

